# Quest horse paste?***update***



## cdtrum

Has anyone used the Quest horse paste sucessfully with no problems......I am finding that Ivomec is not working for me on adult barber poles......argghhhh  .


----------



## fcnubian

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

1cc per 100lbs and do not over dose it. :wink:

Push it out of the tube into a syringe to dose it.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

I overdosed last year with horse dewormer(not the same kind) on 2 kids and lost them both.  I don't recommend using horse paste at all.


----------



## liz

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

Sorry Denise, I've never used that wormer. The only horse paste I use is the Ivercare and have had good results with it.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

I would NEVER use that dewormer on any of my animals. It's way to easy to overdose and kill with that dewormer.


----------



## fcnubian

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

When using a horse paste like Quest you have to dose correctly. The wormer is not to blame. I have wormed all of my goats with Quest. Pygmys, Nubians, and young kids. Never lost one. Never had one get sick. 
Quest is 4x stronger then cydectin. So use it at 1cc per 100lbs but don't over dose.


----------



## RunAround

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

As I said, it is easy to overdose and I personally wouldn't recommend it. I know of someone who used it and had several of her goats die. I have also heard of several deaths with miniature horses.


----------



## KW Farms

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

I agree. And I think cdtrum has pygmies so 1 cc per 100 lbs would be VERY easy to overdose a little pygmy.


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

Well I did it!........I was very careful with the dosage, so we will see in the morning if I have 2 alive goats or not.....I felt like I didn't have much choice as they both had very pale membranes and to get a hold of Cydectin would take to long, I would have to order it and I would have 2 dead goats by the time it got here......I tried worming with Ivomec with no good results......the really rainy, hot humid weather we just had has caused a bad rise in barber-pole I guess. I hope I did the right thing (Lord knows I would never hurt them intentionally)....I have wrestled with this all weekend as their eyelids were getting paler. I have fecaled so many times in the past 4 days and numbers were increasing with every one.
Thanks for your advice anyhow........Denise


----------



## fcnubian

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

I have been worming my *pygmys* and my nubians and the kids of BOTH breeds with Quest.

Anywho, I'll keep my thoughts on quest to myself. Any members that want more info on it they can always PM me. :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

amy I am sure people appreciate that you have used it before -- please keep things friendly and non combative. Thank you


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm

*Re: Quest horse paste?*



cdtrum said:


> Well I did it!........I was very careful with the dosage, so we will see in the morning if I have 2 alive goats or not.....I felt like I didn't have much choice as they both had very pale membranes and to get a hold of Cydectin would take to long, I would have to order it and I would have 2 dead goats by the time it got here......I tried worming with Ivomec with no good results......the really rainy, hot humid weather we just had has caused a bad rise in barber-pole I guess. I hope I did the right thing (Lord knows I would never hurt them intentionally)....I have wrestled with this all weekend as their eyelids were getting paler. I have fecaled so many times in the past 4 days and numbers were increasing with every one.


Well, I hope this finally takes care of it...I cannot believe the trouble you've had with worms! I usually only need to de-worm 2-3 times a year...so I can't even imagine how frustrated you must be. :worried:


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

Thanks FunnyRiverFarm.......you might be also thinking about back in early spring when I was having cocci issues with my new little guys....Although, the past 2 wks I have been having the issues with the worms in my older guys....I am really praying that this works!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

I wish I could see the eggs --- I tend to get all blinky eyed LOL its so hard to just look out of one eye for so long hehe


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

Good luck....Denise :hug:


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

Stacey....I know what you mean.....I have played and played with doing the fecals and I feel pretty good at it now....It was jsut getting so expensive to pay my vet $22.00 for every fecal.......

One other thing, I have had the guys for exactly 1yr and they have never been a 4/5 on the Famacha chart.....my vet only ever had me worm them with Panacur which we all know does not work....so, when I started doing their fecals several months ago I wormed them with Ivomec and then they would have a clear fecal.....well, after talking with a very knowledgable goat person.....I really think that I was never getting the adult worms, just the eggs.....explaining my clean fecals, thus far explaining the anemia.....she swears that Ivermectin does not get the adults any longer because of resistance (may or may not be true :shrug: ). On top of all that we have had incredible rainy, warm humid weather here the past few weeks allowing the worms to go crazy!
I am not an expert, but this all makes sense to me........I just really, really pray that I did no harm to my boys!


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

Well knowing you -- I am sure you got the dosage right. I personally wouldnt because I dont get good accurate weights on my goats. Iknow you are meticulous so I dont doubt your ability to use it properly


----------



## fcnubian

*Re: Quest horse paste?*



StaceyRoop said:


> amy I am sure people appreciate that you have used it before -- please keep things friendly and non combative. Thank you


I wasn't aware I was being unfriendly. Sorry. I'll be sure not to post advice again. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

Amy I sent you a PM

And for all the members to know

Its good to have two sides when there are two sides to be presented. But one side should NEVER push their view point over another unless it is a life or death - in which case this can be so its good to have all the precautions laid out just in case. I wouldnt want someone think this was a casual drug to use and inadvertently harm or kill their pet. That would be tragic. But its good to have the dosage available should someone choose to use it carefully.


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

For what it's worth, I have to tell you that I was a nervous wreck making the choice to use this wormer.....I had bought a tube before at TSC and took it back.......but after the fecals I was having this week and vet not being available I felt like I needed to do something instead of watching my guys get worse.........I plan on ordering Cydectin and using it when needed, I probably would not have chosen to use the Quest had I had the option of getting a hold of Cydectin.
Believe me I did not give my boys this wormer without much thought.....I even called my husband (out of town) and we talked about it before giving the Quest and we both were in agreement to go for it and pray for good results.
I really don't think Amy was trying to push this wormer on anyone, just trying to help with what she knows works for her.....you just have to be careful when giving advice.
Good night all......we shall see if I have alive goats in the morning, Denise


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Quest horse paste?*** update*****

Well, boys are still alive! They greeted me with their regular morning cries for breakfast when I opened the barn door.....so now I'll wait and see if the Quest worked. My vet called me this morning and I shared with him as to what I did......although he said out of libilities, he could have never ok'd me to give them the Quest, he understood why I did it under the circumstances. He did tell me that there has been some deaths of animals with the use of Quest. I will start now to rebuild their blood. I would never suggest for anyone to do what I did by using the Quest, but I felt I had to do something.
Thanks all, Denise


----------



## StaceyRosado

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

Well thats great 

do you have a good mineral with copper in it? I would give them a couple injections of iron - low iron levels will make them susceptible to worms and then you are back fighting worms again!


----------



## cdtrum

*Re: Quest horse paste?*

Stacey.....I have them on Hoegger's Golden Blend......I don't have the injectable iron, but I have the pig iron paste and iron tablets......how much of either? I did give them some V-b12 this morning and Nutri-drench.....I am going to TSC this morning, should I get some Red Cell?
Thanks, Denise


----------



## StaceyRosado

the pig iron paste would work -- not sure of the dosage as I have only used the injectable. I gave 1/2cc for a pygmy it was the 100mlg


----------



## Goober

I just wanted to say that the "problem" with Quest is people overdosing. Some of the mini people, who used to "just give a tube" of Ivermectin or a half a tube, instead of doing it by weight did the same thing with Quest, which is a major overdose.


----------



## KW Farms

Glad to hear they're doing great!!


----------



## sweetgoats

For the Iron you can use Red cell. That is what I use and also use a Vit B. That will help also.

As for the Quest. I have never used it and I do not use the horse wormers at all but I would Like to say *THANK YOU* for telling me it can kill a goat if overdosed. I have always thought that you should triple ALL horse dewormers.

Thanks for the heads up. :thankU:


----------



## liz

Denise, you definately got alot of VERY good advice, and believe me I know how you feel about giving precious goat friends something unfamiliar but willing to try to make them well. :hug: They greeted you this morning with their usual happy "feed me" voices, so I hope that the worm situation will finally be under control.

Being open minded and well educated with anything we use on goats is best for all, what has worked successfully on some may or may not work the same on others.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

fcnubian(Amy)- I PMed you! :wink: 

Denise- I am very happy everything worked out well for you!! Being in the situation you were in it was VERY nice that Amy knew the correct dosing to tell you to use, AND that she did a great job explaining the risks involved if not used properly... so GREAT job Amy!!! :stars: We all have to make our own choices about what is right and wrong for our herd at the time, and none of us should be judged for it. I think all Amy was doing was giving you her experienced advice on the specific question that you asked, and I commend her for it. So I think you both did an excellent job :grouphug: You will definitely have to let us know if this cures your problem!! I have always wandered about giving horse paste dewormer to goats, so I am very happy to be able to make notes based on advice given through trial and error :wink:


----------



## mistyblue

I am a little confused about the problem with the Quest wormer, I had the same problems and my vet (goat experienced by the way) told me to use the Quest. The dosage should be X3 and given again in 10 days.

Is this wrong, I have medicated 2 twice this way and have had no problems so far.


----------

